# Need a good DC for my lathe



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey all Ive finally gotten around to looking at dust collectors for my lathe and am in dire need of advice. I work out in my shop sanding bowls and making shavings all day. I dont hold out any hope for the shavings but after having a kid ive become a lot more concerned about my health and that of the youngin. What dust collection system would you go with if it was just the lathe and what dust collection would you go with if a very large soon to come bandsaw was in the mix (Id be doing a lot of endgrain cutting so if it has the power to suck up those fur balls from the bandsaw thats a plus). I dont mind the money I just want a clean tidy shop. Im not against installing a 220v but would like to avoid it if I can get away with it. Also dont know if I need an over head unit or not. Any help would be be greatly appreciated. TIA,
Bond


----------



## pellikan64 (Dec 15, 2021)

The lathe and bandsaw are two tools where dust collection is iffy at best. For my lathe I put the dust collector hose end as close as I can get to the piece safely as I sand. Most of the dust gets sucked in. As you say, I've given up on the shavings too. I just wear a dust mask and clean up after. I have an older bandsaw and the DC is really bad. I understand some newer models are better. 

The DC I purchased is Jet DC-1100VX-CK. Not cheap by any means but it has built in vortex separation with a smaller footprint than a separate vortex and a 2 micron filter.


----------



## GaryCK (Mar 25, 2018)

I agree with pellikan64 about dust collection being so-so for a lathe and bandsaw. I catch many shavings on the lathe with my setup, but miss a lot, too. I have an Oneida Air Systems Mini Gorilla dust collector which I like a lot. I have a 15 foot 5" OD flexible hose connected to it with a 5" x 4" reducer at the end and I move it from tool to tool. For the lathe, I pair it with a Dust Right lathe dust collection system from Rockler. It does a decent job but I always have a pile of shavings on the floor and the cabinet to which my lathe is mounted. I've never had a challenge with dust from sanding with it running, though. I'm not sure if the work I've done having been mostly smaller stuff is contributing a lot to that. My bandsaw has a 4" dust port on it that functions okay. There is always a bit of dust on the bandsaw table, though.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

oh man ive been really deep into oneida products since yesterday trying to find the right one for me but the supercell high pressure dust collector looks like its got really great reviews and ive seen some videos that have been encouraging as well. I went on ahead and purchased a dust extractor for all of the overhead free floating stuff and got the jet 1000 cfm one with the remote. I have heard good things and it was a part of the puzzle I could resolve relatively quickly. Gotta say its gonna sound like a freakin jet is taking off after all these are installed. Very excited keep the info coming thanks guys


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

If you have the funds, the space, and the electricity, that Supercell or the Harvey gyro both sound like great options. Both are HEPA.

Even a smaller 110v 1.5hp unit will collect the sanding dust, but the filters aren't HEPA. The 220v with the HEPA filters are gonna keep the really fine stuff out of the air. I wear a disposable N95 mask most of the time even with the DC and air cleaner.

I don't even bother with the shavings until I'm done turning, or take a break.

I added a little cardboard enclosure under the table of my Rikon 10-326 bandsaw. That directs suction from the bottom 4" port up to the table, and really helped to keep the table clean. I plan on making the enclosure out of plywood with magnets to hold it in place, and then I'll be posting that. I need to make it easily removable for adjusting the lower bearings, changing blade, etc...

I just finished setting up this Grizzly G0944 and Super Dust Deputy. This is the same DC as the Rockler 1250 cfm with a different mounting plate and power switch. It's really strong for a 110v.

Good luck with the search!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Why not just put a over head dust collector in?. This would help catch what's in the air, not what's on the floor..


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Reb, he said he got the jet 1000 cfm air cleaner.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

sanchez said:


> Hey Reb, he said he got the jet 1000 cfm air cleaner.


Kool.... I read the original post and replied.. it should take care of floating dust...

My suggestion is to buy bulk to get the cheaper filters or learn to cut them to fit from the big box. Doesn't take long to fill them up...


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Agree, those 5 micron outer filters load up pretty fast


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

thank you all so much for your comments and help. I ended up going with the oneida super cell. I figure cry once breath easy the rest of your days. Got it with the 55 gallon drum and a floor attachment so I can just suction up shavings at the end of the day without too much worry. This machine will leave me open for growth in the long run. Im really looking forward to the install and use!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I'd love to hear your impressions of that Supercell after you get some use out of it. I'm currently space limited since I'm in my small basement workshop, but at the next house, (after the last daughter finishes college in a few years), my wife says I need a separate shop.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

sanchez said:


> I'd love to hear your impressions of that Supercell after you get some use out of it. I'm currently space limited since I'm in my small basement workshop, but at the next house, (after the last daughter finishes college in a few years), my wife says I need a separate shop.


I will absolutely keep you posted. Ive read all the reviews on it I could find and they were overwhelmingly positive and even the ones that were negative had an edit that someone that knew what they were talking about was there and troubleshooted the issues step by step. On several occasions when they couldnt find the problem Oneida sent them a new unit immediately. Good customer service is tough to come by these days. Good to know its there.


----------

